# Pic of "POSTY" doe for reference



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Alot of you may or may not have figured out the "peg legged" or "posty" look a doe gets to her hind legs just hours befor delivery...alot of times this occurs even before the ligaments get mushy. I had one really good pic and thot I'd share it.

This is Binky around 5 hours before she delivered her twins...her udder had filled that same day.









This is Binky...not Posty









Hope you can see the difference.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, but I am not real sure what you are talking about. 
I think of post legged as being straight when viewed from the side where the leg is not bent at the hock as it should be. 
What I see in your picts is that the top pict her toes go forward and hocks straight back as they should, and the lower picture she is a little cow-hocked? Surely I am missing something, lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is really difficult to describe but I will try.....looking at the rear wether a doe is "cow" hocked or not there is visible difference in the stance... the knees on the rear legs are "in line" with the elbows...not splayed out or too close to the body...and she'll move very stiff legged with the hind legs.

I guess it's easier for me to see because "I know her personally" lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

until I started to look for it with my does i never noticed it but there is a BIG difference in the way their legs are when "posty" 

Good pictures Liz

I have taken TONS of pictures of their rears just to document their udder growth and because of that I was able to notice right off when Flicka went posty. Just knowing your doe and how she usually looks from the rear is important. If you are unsure about wether or not you will be able to tell when the time comes, take a picture somewhere during pregnancy or before and then when she is close keep referring back to that picture for reference to see any subtle changes.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

ok, now I wanna know what to look for with my llama. We have two that are supposed to be due this month and I just keep going out to look for whatever, lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a few photos of mine showing a doe in immenient delivery.

This is Contredanse DURING a contraction...









Faith...









See that strait legged look?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

more great pictures


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's really helpful to know. I always just go by the ligaments and how they are acting but this is good too. Great pics.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

awesome!!! This is why I love this forum . . . very, very, informational . . . you guys have helped me understand alot this past week . . . things that would have taken me years to learn . . . thanks!!! :applaud:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

excellent pics of posty.......................you can really see the difference...................


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the excellent pics! That one doe doesn't look cow hocked to me at all!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you nancy...I do have cow hocked does and Binky is not one of them..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

Is Binky pregnant too and just not as far along? My goat looks like the second one and I am wondering if she is pregnant or not!
Thanks!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I sure wish someone would tell Jordan she has been like that for two days. LOL :hair:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, those pics are great...this is new to me. I've watched for the ligament-wiggle, the last-minute udder fill, etc; but these pics are great! Thanks!


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, I see the posty look and I understand what to look for now. I love these forums, i have learned so much on here! Thank you guys! I check this alot since i have joined. Since i am new to having goat I have been on here almost daily learning more and more. My one who is close to kidding looks like the third pic from the top of the forum, preg wise. i wish she would stay still for me long enough to take pics but she wont. I am just waiting for when she finally gives birth.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I see that! Good reference pics, I think. I also have a question-I always hear people talking about ligaments that go away when time for kidding-I'm not sure what to look for there...pictures would be great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just created this viewtopic.php?f=16&t=12484&p=155651#p155651


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Stacey!


----------



## carmen escamilla (Jul 23, 2010)

so when a doe goes straight leg then they r almost near what happens if they dont have a undder will they still do that and do u know the reason being for this ,,so when u mean near does this mean hours or days...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't really answer your question on hours or days. But, in both my experiences they got posty legs within about 18-20 hours before their kids were born. They both went posty the evening before, and had them the next day between 1pm-3pm. 
They had utters, but they did not fill until after they went posty, and one of the does didn't get a real full udder until she was pushing the kids out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats about right for all does -- each one will vary by a couple hours.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Nov 24, 2009)

With mine, they seem to get posty a day before then really start getting and udder and bagging up. I have noticed that its between 18-24 hours as well. Mine have gone between those time frames as well. I think it is great that everyone on here can help each other out. You all have been tremendous help for me, having just started raising goats last year. Thank you!


----------



## Kishelle (Jun 9, 2010)

This has been very helpful! I was a bit worried thinking that my girl was getting swollen legs. I feel like an expectant mother myself with her being my first...


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Would anyone call this "potsy"?

I noticed her standing like this this afternoon, it is different to usual so I took a picture. She is acting strange which made me think the kids were coming soon so I separated her from the others and noticed her back legs are further apart than normal and that she just seems to be standing different. her udder hasn't gotten any bigger and to be honest I have no idea what I am feeling for with the ligament trick but she refused to leave her pasture to go on a walk (she has never turned down a walk)today and is lying down a lot.....I have never seen her lie down once! even at night she gets up when she hears me coming. her due date is in 3 days and this is her first time kidding.



Well I guess this doe wasn't potsy because 2 days later and still no closer to kidding. I think she must have just had some trapped gas or something as she just lay down and burped for a day and a half and is back to normal.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she does look potentially posty but that udder really needs to fill.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, Liz! I had never even heard the term before and certainly didnt know to be watching her legs! lol! This bit of information is very helpful!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I have never actually witnessed a posty doe till my last birthing. I'm sure the other does were but I just never noticed. With my doe Kaykee I could really tell. These pics are great reference thanks for posting.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, I'd read the reference but had no idea what it was about. I'm unsure of one of my does, she's been "mushy" in the ligaments for 3 days (due April 7). At least, I *think* she is? This might be a more obvious sign for us newbies!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Another shot...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Liz and Ashley! :thankU: That is super helpful! :hi5:


----------

